# Installing NVIDIA drivers in a proper way today



## Kalero (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I’ve read many guides to properly install nvidia drivers on FreeBSD. Apart from loading the required modules at boot time (linux, nvidia...), several guides recommend creating a specific conf file in xorg.conf.d directory, but my question is: what about just executing nvidia-xconfig tool and let it perform the proper changes in the xorg’s configuration files?

Thanks!


----------



## thogs (May 17, 2020)

Hi,
have you thought that? -> FreeBSD NVIDIA driver


----------



## thogs (May 17, 2020)

"what about just executing nvidia-xconfig tool and let it perform the proper changes in the xorg’s configuration files?"

As it does on Linux, or as it should on Linux?


----------

